# a beautiful kitty/human relationship;)



## Denise1952 (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks, love people who love animals! :love_heart:


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 21, 2014)

I just said that very thing to my sister when showing her the video


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2014)

*Orphaned Baby Goat Rejected by Mother is Adopted by Kind Man*

This little goat's mom rejected him because she had twins and didn't have enough milk to support them both...http://www.boredpanda.com/orphaned-goat-benjamin-best-friend-tom-horsfield-pot-house-hamlet/



> When this adorable little pygmy goat named Benjamin was born at Pot House Hamlet in the U.K., he was rejected by his mother because she had had twins and couldn’t support both of them. Luckily, Tom Horsfield was there to help – the orphaned Benji took after this kind nursery owner like a father or best friend and follows him everywhere he goes!
> 
> The prancing baby pygmy goat follows Horsfield wherever he goes, so he’s made quite a few friends along the way. Horsfield says he feeds the little guy 5 to 6 times a day, and will do so until he’s old enough to be let out into the countryside to graze independently. Visitors have been flocking to the nursery in South Yorkshire to see Benji before he grows up, and he’s been loving the attention!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 21, 2014)

Oh this was so neat too SB, wow I love those lil fellers, LOL!


----------



## Geezerette (Dec 21, 2014)

Sweet stories! Thanks!


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Dec 30, 2014)

Bub is everywhere!  We all love Bub.  But it's nice to meet Bub's human and see the relationship.


----------



## nan (Dec 31, 2014)

Being an animal lover myself I loved the video and photo thanks nwlady and Sea Breeze.


----------



## EveDallas (Dec 31, 2014)

How sweet is that kitty?  and what a great guy he is.  thanks


----------

